# Misoprostol for cervical ripening need dx code



## ljhaley@gmail.com (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! 
I have a new doc in my practice from outside our state. She routinely uses misoprostol for NON abortive purposes, as a "cervical ripener" for surgical procedures such as IUD insertion- anyone have any idea what ICD9 code you would use for this? 
Any suggestions are much appreciated!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2012)

ljhr@juno.com said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have a new doc in my practice from outside our state. She routinely uses misoprostol for NON abortive purposes, as a "cervical ripener" for surgical procedures such as IUD insertion- anyone have any idea what ICD9 code you would use for this?
> Any suggestions are much appreciated!! Thank you!!!!



There is no diagnosis code for "cervical ripening".  This product it will be covered under the codes for the procedure that is being done.  If she is using the vaginal type, you would code the visit and the drug and use the dx code for the procedure, e.g. IUD insert.  The providers I worked for generally prescribed the oral Cytotec for the patient to take prior to coming in for the IUD insert.


----------

